# Inferior Wall Ischemia



## JulesofColorado (Sep 6, 2012)

Patient came in with SOB and diagnosed with Inferior wall ischemia. How would you code the Ischemia?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## hewitt (Sep 7, 2012)

Ischemia of the heart? Does the documentation state its duration greater or less than 8 weeks? State it as chronic or acute? Is there an occlusion of the coronary artery?


----------



## JulesofColorado (Sep 7, 2012)

It doesn't state acute or chronic or duration. There is not an occlusion.


----------



## shwetajha_17 (Sep 8, 2012)

Code 414.9, Chronic ischemic heart disease, unspecified


----------

